# Sigma 150mm or Nikon 105mm Macros?



## Markw (Oct 5, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a macro lens soon, and I was thinking either the Nikon 105mm Macro, Sigma 105 or 150mm Macro lenses.  Any ideas on which one I should get?  I hear that its hard to shoot with the 150mm?  Any input?

Mark


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2009)

The Sigma is quite a bit longer in focal length, and will give you the same sized image from about a 50% farther working distance than the 105 would. I have seen quite a few photos done with the Sigma 150,and it has a very beautiful pictorial quality, as does the new 105mm VR-G Nikkor.

Not sure if it's the Nikon 105mm is the VR, or the older AF-D model you are considering. I have a two tele-macros: a 90mm Tamron and a 180mm Sigma EX macro. I find the 180mm is my preferred lens. I think the 150mm lens is larger than either the Nikon or Sigma 105mm lenses, but a longer lens is usually bigger and heavier,and well, longer.

If you want to shoot photos of small insects, butterflies, etc, I'd say the 150mm would be the easier choice to work with in terms of getting photos with a nice,selective angle of view and good working distance that will allow you to use flash easily. All three of your choices are known to be excellent macro lenses.


----------



## Markw (Oct 6, 2009)

I was looking into the 150mm a little further, and I see that many people also like Sigma's 180mm macro (which happens to be $100 cheaper because of the one F-stop.)  Would you say itd be better to get the 150mm with the f/2.8 or sacrifice the one stop (not likely to be used with macro anyway) and get the cheaper 180mm with the longer distance?

Mark


----------



## Dao (Oct 6, 2009)

I only have the 100mm macro (canon). I will say sometimes, I'd like to have a longer one.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, I think it would be better to get the 150mm f/ 2.8 macro over the 180 f/3.5 simply because the 150mm is a newer design, and I think the 150 produces better bokeh. Not that the 180 is bad or anything, it's just that the 150mm lens was designed a few years later,after bokeh in third party lenses had become a bigger deal. The 150 might also be a handier lens for more subjects in the field--non-macro subjects for example on 1.5x would be easier to frame with a 150 than with the 180mm lens.


----------



## Markw (Oct 6, 2009)

Dao- is that your fennec fox in your avatar?

I completely understand about the framing issue I would have.  The way I understand it, I can also put a TC on the lens and make a half decent longer lens too.  I will have to think about it a bit more.  Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Dao (Oct 6, 2009)

Markw said:


> Dao- is that your fennec fox in your avatar?




Not mine.  Took it at St. Louis Zoo

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/174273-sleeping-fox.html


----------



## Markw (Oct 6, 2009)

It is beautiful!  I love those little guys.  Such great personalities.

Lucky to have one, you are.

Mark


----------

